# A Bee Takes The Sting Out Of Shots



## Northerner (May 16, 2013)

Amy Baxter?s  ?ah-ha!? moment came on her way home, after an all-night shift, while driving a car badly in need of a wheel alignment. Her invention, Buzzy?, a small vibrating plastic bee cum ice pack, combines kid-friendly packaging, vibration, and cold to give patients and their caregivers control over a common fear of needles, and the pain that goes along with injections. Think aspirin-like relief, but applied before shots, not after.

Baxter, a pediatric emergency room physician, now doubles as CEO of MMJ Labs Inc. Her product, Buzzy?, came from her frustration with the way our medical system addresses pain. Dr. Baxter isn?t just a CEO and an inventor ? she?s also a mom. And her dual roles led her to create a solution to ?address the problem of patient disempowerment.? All because of a vibrating steering wheel.

http://insulinnation.com/a-bee-takes-the-sting-out-of-shots/


----------



## Adrienne (May 19, 2013)

I have friends who use this for their children and swear by this


----------

